# Glad I don't Live Here Any Longer!



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

For those of you who don't know, Kennesaw is just north of the city of Atlanta and was the home to some of the greatest battles of the civil war. Kennesaw has come under fire, no pun intended, for their stance on guns in the city. By Law, all Kennesaw citizens MUST own at least one firearm.

*Kennesaw eyes ban on smoking most everywhere except homes*
​
Carla Caldwell, Morning Edition Editor

Kennesaw leaders are considering a ban on smoking almost everywhere in the Cobb County city outside of private residences, reports the Marietta Daily Journal.
A draft ordinance introduced to city officials calls for a ban on *cigars*, cigarettes and even e-cigarettes where people gather, including bars, parks, within 20 feet of outdoor playgrounds, all sports arenas, stadiums and amphitheaters, bus shelters, restaurants, stores and all educational facilities.
The paper reports the only place explicitly named in the draft ordinance where smoking would not be regulated is private residences, "unless used as a childcare, adult day care or healthcare facility."


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Get mad. Get involved.

I wish people would realize that a fight for freedom is important as it gets, whether it's your own back yard, or 2000 miles away. The more legs these inane acts are allowed to grow, the more likely they'll show up "at a theater near you".

I will be making a call to Kennesaw.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> By Law, all Kennesaw citizens MUST own at least one firearm.
> 
> *Kennesaw eyes ban on smoking most everywhere except homes*
> ​


That's an unexpected juxtapostion.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

Considering their gun ordinance, it makes me wonder what their goal is here. It sounds like extremism for the sake of grabbing national attention just for the sake of attention (i.e. the temper tantrum method).


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ROCarson said:


> Considering their gun ordinance, it makes me wonder what their goal is here. It sounds like extremism for the sake of grabbing national attention just for the sake of attention (i.e. the temper tantrum method).


While that's certainly the case with the gun thing - and it worked, having grabbed the national spotlight for several days when they did it - I'm not convinced that's the culprit this time around, or at least less so. For years, GA has had that ridiculous law about not smoking in a car with any person under the age of 15, or some stupid shit. How the hell is anyone supposed to tell the difference between a 14yr old and a 16yr old? I think Kennestan is just taking it to the next (in their deluded eyes) logical step. NYC's not far behind.

As I take a long sip from my 40oz soda, to which I added two packets of sugar, just because I can!


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

*sigh* the continued nannification of the world.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

ROCarson said:


> *sigh* the continued nannification of the world.


 Same here in Arizona. Can't smoke within 20 ft. of someone's air conditioning, good thing I have a corner lot!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like someone might be getting a big check from the American Cancer Society...


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Sounds like someone might be getting a big check from the American Cancer Society...


I don't like the law, I lived in Northern Nevada for a while, and when I came back the bill had passed already, so I bought a corner lot with lots of space. It's possible this state might get a check from them.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

The whole anti smoking movement has gotten out of hand. Not only is the Govt and State doing what they can to squash our freedoms but big business too. MasterCard and Visa don't allow sale of tobacco on their cards without a swiped transaction unless the retailer (B&M or online company) pay a large fee to them every year to them every year. They also have the right to shut you down if they feel you are going outside their guidelines. I have seen several B&Ms that were not able to take Mastercard or Visa for weeks because of this. 
Why do card holders and stock holders put up with this? The idea was to ban the sale of tobacco products altogether with credit cards, thus crippling the tobacco industry. America LIVES on credit and they know it. They have to be getting money from someone like American Cancer Society or the Govt might be giving them tax discounts for doing this stupid crap. It is darn annoying. Do what I did, cancel you MC, your Visa, get discover or Amex if you really have to have credit card. If every cigar/cigarette and pipe smoker did this....they would be seriously hurting for biz. But if we continue to use their product to buy our tobacco products, they will continue to bleed the industry dry and continue to take rights away from the consumer.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

meatcake said:


> The whole anti smoking movement has gotten out of hand. Not only is the Govt and State doing what they can to squash our freedoms but big business too. MasterCard and Visa don't allow sale of tobacco on their cards without a swiped transaction unless the retailer (B&M or online company) pay a large fee to them every year to them every year. They also have the right to shut you down if they feel you are going outside their guidelines. I have seen several B&Ms that were not able to take Mastercard or Visa for weeks because of this.
> Why do card holders and stock holders put up with this? The idea was to ban the sale of tobacco products altogether with credit cards, thus crippling the tobacco industry. America LIVES on credit and they know it. They have to be getting money from someone like American Cancer Society or the Govt might be giving them tax discounts for doing this stupid crap. It is darn annoying. Do what I did, cancel you MC, your Visa, get discover or Amex if you really have to have credit card. If every cigar/cigarette and pipe smoker did this....they would be seriously hurting for biz. But if we continue to use their product to buy our tobacco products, they will continue to bleed the industry dry and continue to take rights away from the consumer.


I pay cash at the local B&M, but also order online. You make some good points. There are alternate ways to pay like pre-pay for an order ahead of time, and wait for it to process......a good personal plan for purchasing monthly would help. A majority of the business is impulse buys though, and doing away with the cards would also slow down the industry. There are cards out there that don't do this, it might be a good idea to switch to them. Personally I never "charge" a purchase, I only pay for a purchase. A good plan to get out of personal debt would help the most people.

The anti-smoking movement, hmm, some of it I understand. Trying to outlaw it like they are through or heavy regulation only leads to a black market and everyone looses. So yes, at some point there needs to be a push back, then a compromise.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I wonder if debit Visa works the same way meatcake?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> For those of you who don't know, Kennesaw is just north of the city of Atlanta and was the home to some of the greatest battles of the civil war. Kennesaw has come under fire, no pun intended, for their stance on guns in the city. By Law, all Kennesaw citizens MUST own at least one firearm.
> 
> *Kennesaw eyes ban on smoking most everywhere except homes*
> ​
> ...


*UPDATE*

Based on opposition to this legislation I thought it might be dead in the water. However, this ordinance appears to be moving forward with some modifications. Now the ban on smoking will only be relegated to all government owned or managed land. Kennesaw is a small town punctuated by large government owned land, battlefields, farms, parks, museums, etc.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I live in Chatsworth, Ga. and it's the same here, and in Eton, Dalton, Calhoun, etc.... You pretty much can't smoke anywhere except in a private club with a designated smoking area, the woods, the lake, and at home.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Gigmaster said:


> I live in Chatsworth, Ga. and it's the same here, and in Eton, Dalton, Calhoun, etc.... You pretty much can't smoke anywhere except in a private club with a designated smoking area, the woods, the lake, and at home.


Guess I stuck it to the MAN when I was smoking a Nub Connecticut out on the observation deck at Fort Mountain State Park this summer then!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

That would be considered the woods, the lake (Carter's)......outdoors, and out of the city. Ft. Mountain is even in a different county (Gilmer).



MDSPHOTO said:


> Guess I stuck it to the MAN when I was smoking a Nub Connecticut out on the observation deck at Fort Mountain State Park this summer then!


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was thinking about moving to our 51st state Puerto Rico, they have smoking laws there too. I just looked it up, sniff, sniff.


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

As a Brit, all I can see is the cognitive dissonance in public health whereas you *have* to have a gun but it's illegal to smoke outdoors. My sister in law lives in that county in Georgia... I've never asked if she (or her hubby) has a gun. It's a bit of a personal question. For my part I have never actually seen a gun in real life except the police's one in their holster and the armed police at airports and the US embassy in the UK. I wouldn;t know which end to it to point at someone so I would probably shoot a gonad off or something...


----------

